
Show HN: Our iPad app for helping teams communicate with Deaf employees - navanit
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flip-writer-aac-communicate/id1068880059?ls=1&mt=8
======
navanit
I noticed several other developers chiming on the "Being a Deaf Developer"
post [0], and thought I'd share our tool.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924605)

~~~
brudgers
Are there more details about the app and how to use it available on a webpage?

~~~
wingerlang
It looks, on the screenshots, that it does speech-to-text on the display. Or
you can write.

And the text will appear already rotated to the deaf person sitting across
you.

